Ask HN: What are the most promising/interesting new programming languages? - baccheion
======
Tankenstein
I Would say Elixir is a big up-and-comer. The BEAM VM is really a marvellous
piece of engineering, and now that there's a language that looks nice and
feels nice (no offense erlang) i think a LOT of people will be looking that
way. Especially since nowadays people are getting more into websockets and
realtime communication, elixir is perfect for this.

~~~
ljw1001
Just looked at elixer and it seems really cool, but I'd like it better, i
think, if it had typing like golang interfaces.

(I'm assuming the comparisons to ruby mean that it is very loosely typed, but
I could be wrong). I wouldn't want to build a highly distributed app without a
bunch of compiler help.

~~~
matt_o
Elixir has _something_ similar: Behaviors - [http://elixir-lang.org/getting-
started/typespecs-and-behavio...](http://elixir-lang.org/getting-
started/typespecs-and-behaviours.html)

While this isn't exactly what you like, I thought I'd throw it out there
because I find it a fair substitute, especially when paired with Dialyzer - a
static code analysis tool:
[http://erlang.org/doc/man/dialyzer.html](http://erlang.org/doc/man/dialyzer.html)

------
ncx
For me, it's -

1) Red - Small in size; Readable, compact and concise code. Its a powerful
All-in-One Package with lots of great features as well as easy for newcomers.
It can be used for low level as well as high level programming.

[http://www.red-lang.org/](http://www.red-lang.org/)

2) Rust - Its powerful concepts of borrowing and ownership, and its tight
security features are just great. But its kinda verbose.

3) Nim - Clean, readable code. Fast compile times as well as compiled code.
Lots of good ideas in it. Different gc's for different use cases are great.

~~~
imakesnowflakes
Can red compile GUI apps in MacOS? I just tried and it errored out..

~~~
ncx
The current 0.6.0 release contains only Windows GUI. Linux and OSX support are
a work in progress. Lots of stuff implemented, lots still missing. You can
download qtxie's branch with the WIP code here -
[https://github.com/qtxie/red/tree/MacOSX-
GUI?files=1](https://github.com/qtxie/red/tree/MacOSX-GUI?files=1) Read the
Readme file for instructions on how to compile red code using sources. For any
questions - [https://gitter.im/red/red](https://gitter.im/red/red)

------
k__
I like the ideas of Rust and the syntax of Nim.

------
qwertyuiop924
Nim, Rust, Erlang/Elixer, Shen, and Haskell are my picks.

But if you don't already know C and Scheme, go back and learn those. The
classics can teach you as much is the cutting edge.

------
squiguy7
I will have to say Rust has got me the most excited. But Kotlin and Elixir are
also interesting in their design approaches.

------
yolesaber
Perl 6

 _ducks_

------
philip142au
Idris

------
miguelrochefort
Elm

------
tenismyanswer
C#

------
throwaway10453
Swift.

